

Websites Vary Prices, Deals Based on Users' Information - iamvictorious
http://on.wsj.com/VYoaFD

======
zengr
This link worked for me to get across the pay wall:
[http://muckrack.com/link/QEXd/websites-vary-prices-deals-
bas...](http://muckrack.com/link/QEXd/websites-vary-prices-deals-based-on-
users-information)

